# Retiring DVR



## BlackRabbit (Feb 29, 2008)

I am in the process of changing carriers. The dish has been changed so the signal is no longer available. How long will I be able to watch the recordings on my 942 before the access card authorization expires? Will it be a couple days? A week? Is it already dead? The signal was disconnected yesterday and I haven't checked it yet today.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think there is a time limit to watch recorded events...and the OTA tuner should still work.


----------



## BlackRabbit (Feb 29, 2008)

Sweet, so I do have time. There are only about 10 events left. Thanks for replying.


----------

